# Dove si lascia un saluto?



## passante (10 Febbraio 2017)

Boh. provo qui. :singleeye:

e se sbaglio l'admin mi sposterà. ciao e buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2017)

Ciaooooooo
Bello rileggerti come sempre
Bacione!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Febbraio 2017)

passante ha detto:


> Boh. provo qui. :singleeye:
> 
> e se sbaglio l'admin mi sposterà. ciao e buona giornata a tutti!


Ciao passy!!! Tutto bene ? Spero di si :up:


----------



## ologramma (10 Febbraio 2017)

passante ha detto:


> Boh. provo qui. :singleeye:
> 
> e se sbaglio l'admin mi sposterà. ciao e buona giornata a tutti!


.
grazie buona giornata anche a te :up:


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2017)

passante ha detto:


> Boh. provo qui. :singleeye:
> 
> e se sbaglio l'admin mi sposterà. ciao e buona giornata a tutti!


sposto in Happy Hour   ben rivisto


----------



## Brunetta (12 Febbraio 2017)

Mi era sfuggito!
Ciaoooo :up:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Febbraio 2017)

passante ha detto:


> Boh. provo qui. :singleeye:
> 
> e se sbaglio l'admin mi sposterà. ciao e buona giornata a tutti!


Toh..chi si rivede. Sei passato a bere un caffè oppure ti fermi pure per il pranzo? 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Toh..chi si rivede. Sei passato a bere un caffè oppure ti fermi pure per il pranzo?
> 
> Buscopann


ho aperto il bar su happy hour ...ci sta pure la cameriera


----------

